# parking near coombe hospital?



## ava1 (14 Jul 2008)

hi all just wondering where we can park as have an appointment next month and the hospital carpark is always jammers


----------



## tallpaul (14 Jul 2008)

*Re: parking near coombe hosp?*

If you are lucky you can just park on the path outside. The traffic wardens come along but just put a warning note on the windscreen rather than a fine...


----------



## huskerdu (15 Jul 2008)

The carpark in the Coombe is always full in the mornings, but generally there are places in the afternoon. There is a lot of on-street parking on Cork St, you should get a spot, but you might be a 5 minutes walk from the hospital. Leave yourself plenty of time and you will be fine.


----------



## superdrog (15 Jul 2008)

huskerdu said:


> The carpark in the Coombe is always full in the mornings, but generally there are places in the afternoon. There is a lot of on-street parking on Cork St, you should get a spot, but you might be a 5 minutes walk from the hospital. Leave yourself plenty of time and you will be fine.


yes , I will second that , there is always spaces along Cork St , especially near the Donnelly Centre , 3-5 mins walk to the hospital.


----------

